# 2 great days Down in Hopedale,La.



## captnathan (May 2, 2009)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">2 great days down in Hopedale.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Thursday had a great time fishing with Jamie and Tristin from Lafayette. The day started out fishing some reefs out in the bay producing some awesome 2 to 5lb. trout. Wasn?t a fast bite but a steady one. When it slowed down we made a couple of moves and got on a great bite with us limiting out by 10 a.m. Tristin an avid bass fisher had never caught a red so away we went. We ended the day with 75 trout, 9 reds and 3 puppies. The trout were caught on Campo?s live shrimp and croakers Carolina rigged on bottom and under a cork. The reds and puppies were hitting live and dead shrimp under a cork.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Friday Jim Ron and Brad joined me for a trip out to Black Bay. We ran out to where I caught them the day before. With not much luck but a few nice trout and a few reds to show for it we made a few move with not much luck. The guys were up for some site fishing reds, and that was a great move. We hit a couple ponds and before I knew it we had 20 reds on ice with us releasing several to fight another day. <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">If you are not out on the water or are not planning to take a fishing trip in the next couple months you are missing out on one of the best times of the year. The Summer time trout and red fish experience is upon us and days are getting book up. The trout and reds are showing up and the fishing is red hot. So don?t miss out on this great opportunity. To get your day on the water and have a worry free, no hassle fishing experience. Give me a call at (985) 285-5014 or visit www.backlashfishingcharters.com for pricing, accommodations directions, and photos. You will be glad you did.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">See you on the water!<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Capt. Nathan Thigpen<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Backlash Fishing Charters L.L.C.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">(985) 285- 5014<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">www.backlashfishingcharters.com


----------



## ShooterChief (Apr 20, 2009)

Very Nice!


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Dang Capt. Nate next time you cangive me a call and I will be your deck hand for free


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice report.


----------

